# Carry Case for a large saw?



## Brian_42 (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if anyone makes a carry/storage case that will work with my Husqvarna 394XP? I have a Husqvarna Power Box for almost all my saws, I like the the way they stack in the garage, but my most expensive saw sits out.... would love to find a case for it.


----------



## o8f150 (Jun 29, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone makes a carry/storage case that will work with my Husqvarna 394XP? I have a Husqvarna Power Box for almost all my saws, I like the the way they stack in the garage, but my most expensive saw sits out.... would love to find a case for it.



that one is a tough one,, but if you can't find a case for it send it my way and i will be more then happy to store it in the shop for you :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is my "carry case" for my saws. 

But seriously... they don't make 'em because 99% of the people that use saws that big, use them for a living, and don't need fancy cases for them.

Gary


----------



## 732hess (Jun 29, 2012)

*golf anyone*

I keep my ms880, with 36 inch bar, in a hard plastic golf club case. The case is two piece and snaps together. I think it is designed to put a soft bag with clubs inside for airline shipment. It is like two tubes that fit over each other. I picked it up at a yard sale for a couple of u s dollars.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 29, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> Here is my "carry case" for my saws.
> 
> But seriously... they don't make 'em because 99% of the people that use saws that big, use them for a living, and don't need fancy cases for them.
> 
> Gary



Yep. While I don't uses chainsaws for a living (and don't work on them for a paycheck anymore), I don't have 'cases' for any of my larger saws. Heck, I don't have cases for my small saws either, except for two that just came to me with saws. One now has a little Poulan S25-CVA in it, and the other houses my 'beater' Homelite SXL-AO. They're good for carrying a 'just in case' (LOL) saw along with a bunch of non-saw stuff.......such as camping/hunting gear. Makes it so I can pile a bunch of crap on and around the saw without said crap getting oiley or cut up by a saw chain. 

Here are a few of my large saw "carrying cases". I believe the green IHC was used as a crummy some time in its life. Not shown is the somewhat shiney black one that I bought new a year ago. Gotta snap a pic or two of that one before it's too beat up I guess. It's been hauling quite a few saws over the last year or so....


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 29, 2012)

View attachment 243523


This year, I'm looking for a "case" like you're using also... It's not so much for the transporting, as it is for the stackability in the garage... The Subie in the pic is approaching 200,000 miles and just keeps going, which is something considering I use it as a wood wagon for a few months every year... I believe that particular tank of gas I pulled 24mpg...


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 29, 2012)

I took one of the stihl wedge shaped cases and roto zipped a section out of the top. This allowed the case to clear the handle on my 385xp. Reach thru the hole grab the saws handle and off you go. Not really stackable because of the slope of the case but does protect the saw. My computer skills are limited so I can't post a picture.


----------



## sodbreaker (Jun 29, 2012)

I've toyed with the idea for a while of building a box out of ply wood that I could put two saws in with mufflers facing and a lift out tray for extra chain etc.,


----------



## Boomhower (Jun 29, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Yep. While I don't uses chainsaws for a living (and don't work on them for a paycheck anymore), I don't have 'cases' for any of my larger saws. Heck, I don't have cases for my small saws either, except for two that just came to me with saws. One now has a little Poulan S25-CVA in it, and the other houses my 'beater' Homelite SXL-AO. They're good for carrying a 'just in case' (LOL) saw along with a bunch of non-saw stuff.......such as camping/hunting gear. Makes it so I can pile a bunch of crap on and around the saw without said crap getting oiley or cut up by a saw chain.
> 
> Here are a few of my large saw "carrying cases". I believe the green IHC was used as a crummy some time in its life. Not shown is the somewhat shiney black one that I bought new a year ago. Gotta snap a pic or two of that one before it's too beat up I guess. It's been hauling quite a few saws over the last year or so....



Man I like those scouts! The f250 looks great sportin those bfg's...but whats with the old man steps :msp_unsure: Also like your bar lube pump idea.


----------



## Treepedo (Jun 29, 2012)

I manage with Stihl box with my 66o i have a bungee from the handle to the clasp/hole.
Had to rivet on a piano hinge because they do snap out from the pressure.


----------



## MtnHermit (Jun 29, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone makes a carry/storage case that will work with my Husqvarna 394XP? I have a Husqvarna Power Box for almost all my saws, I like the the way they stack in the garage, but my most expensive saw sits out.... would love to find a case for it.


The classic solution is either a XL Rubbermaid plastic box or a XL Colman cooler. In both, cut a slot for the B&C to stick out. Don't understand why Husqvarna doesn't make a XL power box.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 29, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> The classic solution is either a XL Rubbermaid plastic box or a XL Colman cooler. In both, cut a slot for the B&C to stick out. Don't understand why Husqvarna doesn't make a XL power box.
> 
> I wonder how my wife would react if I cut a slot and started using our Coleman cooler as a saw-case? You know what they say.... "It's easier to ask for forgiveness, than permission..."


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 29, 2012)

Boomhower said:


> Man I like those scouts! The f250 looks great sportin those bfg's...*but whats with the old man steps* :msp_unsure: Also like your bar lube pump idea.



LOL. Took that pic right after I got the truck. I picked it up and went right to Costco to have those pizza cutter 235/85/16 BFG AT/KO's mounted. I'm a believer in those skinny tires. They saved my ass when wheeling that truck in some greasy volcanic soil (Lassen NF) during a rainstorm. The truck's 6700Lbs unloaded, and had a bed full of firewood in the back. Tires cut through the layer of grease and down to the firm soil and rock underneath. My buddy's Toyota 4-Runner with 31/10.5/15's was skating all over the place. The rear section of those 'old man' steps have been removed. The front sections are still there. Under orders from the wife to leave 'em. That truck's a bit to tall for her and the girls to get into without 'em.

The bar oil pump thing came about because those damn C-Series Homelites are such a pain to fill with oil without spilling all over the saw. The gear lube pump lets me fill 'em right up without spilling.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would just make my own or get a storage box that they make for a truck the ones you can move around used by people who don't have a topper so they stuff does not it rained on.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 30, 2012)

MtnHermit said:


> The classic solution is either a XL Rubbermaid plastic box or a XL Colman cooler. In both, cut a slot for the B&C to stick out. Don't understand why Husqvarna doesn't make a XL power box.



There have been several threads on this. Plywood works, but gets heavy, quick.

Several people have modified PowerBox-type cases (generic version is cheaper) to fit various saws. This can work if you only need a little extra clearance, or need a handle to protrude. Cut out recesses or holes with a sharp utility knife or Dremel tool, then reinforce cut sections by foaming the cavity or with hardboard ('Masonite') and Pop-Rivets.

If you use your saw intermittently and are looking for a storage box, we found that removing the bars from large saws makes storage options much easier (one of those obvious in hindsight things).

A few of my creations. The cooler was done for fun, right after reading someone suggest it in one of these threads, when I walked outside and saw the church next door having a rummage sale. Someone else (?) modified a PowerBox by just letting the top handle poke through the top and side panels.

Philbert






Rummage Sale Cooler Case






PowerBox Modified for Extra Bar




Generic PowerBox Modified for Charger, Chain Adjustment Knob, etc.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 30, 2012)

I like the idea of picking up a cheap generic Power Box style case and modifying... Thanks for posting the pics, great ideas...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 30, 2012)

I modify storage boxes with a heat gun or torch. 

The saw is held tight. 

And cutting usually weakens the box. 

And I'm not allowed sharp Knives and flame at the same time anyway .........


----------



## madhatte (Jun 30, 2012)

I just cover the bar with a length of 2" fire hose split along the fold.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Found a "case" for this winter...*

I just got home from a visit with a lady I met via Craig's List, and with me came my new saw case pictured below... Farm truck, everything works, used the cruise for the 1.5 hour ride home, smooth ride, all gages work, both tanks work, new tires, just need to find a tailgate and a couple lenses, not bad for a cool $1000...View attachment 243739


----------



## Philbert (Jul 1, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> I just got home from a visit with a lady I met via Craig's List, and with me came my new saw case pictured below...



(What did the lady look like?)

Just curious.

Philbert


----------



## medic8852 (Jul 1, 2012)

I use this plano box to carry my 066 and ms440, a couple of bars, some chains, chaps, etc....View attachment 243742


----------



## Brian_42 (Jul 1, 2012)

Philbert said:


> (What
> I would guess early fifties, lived in a small town called Macy, IN....


----------



## Gologit (Jul 1, 2012)

Saw box?


----------



## slowp (Jul 2, 2012)

View attachment 243782


The animal dog isn't the saw case. He's the accessories carrier. I cut a piece off of a WalMarche foam sleeping pad. I used colorful duck tape to make a bar scabbord. 

Instead of having one of those shoulder pads that slip on over suspenders, and limit you to packing the saw on one shoulder and that do not protect you from getting stabbed by the dogs, I slip my creation over the bar. I can pack it on either shoulder, and it slides over the dogs.

Because it is a sleeping pad, it insulates well. I can kneel on it while filing the bar in the woods, or sit on it whilst munching a snack, or use it to beat a friend on the head with if they make a snide comment about my choice of colored duck tape. 

And, I can loop Gypo Jugs over the bar and carry even MORE stuff into the woods.


----------



## nstueve (Jul 2, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> I just got home from a visit with a lady I met via Craig's List, and with me came my new saw case pictured below... Farm truck, everything works, used the cruise for the 1.5 hour ride home, smooth ride, all gages work, both tanks work, new tires, just need to find a tailgate and a couple lenses, not bad for a cool $1000...View attachment 243739



Huh... You guys have good taste...
My "carry case" is a 1988 F250 5spd 4x4 with 4.9L inline 6! Cost me $300 for the truck, a chainsaw trade for a new tranny, and a case of beer for my buddy who helped me install it! Truck on right side...





As for the actual box itself... I've been thinking I'll build a old style wooden beer crate to fit and store my Stihl 076...


----------



## Brian_42 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Got started on the make-over*

I'm getting my "carry-case" ready for winter, stripping/grinding the rust off with my angle grinder and a wire wheel and priming, next I'll wet sand after I get it all primed... then the decision to "rattle-can" it or to spring for a semi-cheap auto spray job. I'll throw a little spray on the hood tomorrow and decide then...

View attachment 243967


----------



## Philbert (Jul 4, 2012)

nstueve said:


> As for the actual box itself... I've been thinking I'll build a old style wooden beer crate to fit and store my Stihl 076...



Key thing is to decide whether whether it is a 'storage box' or a 'carry case'. 

I worked for a camp that built 3/4" thick plywood cases to hold the chainsaws with the bars mounted, plus room for bar oil, two-cycle oil, and probably a family or two of mammals. Had heavy duty strap hinges, and a rope handle at each end. More like a chainsaw coffin. Took 2 people to lift and carry due to it's size and weight, even when it was empty. Was back visiting a while back and saw the same box there almost 40 years later - probably on it's third saw.

OK for storing the saw(s) in the maintenance shop, and keeping them from getting damaged, but not the kind of thing I would want to carry into the woods, or even load and unload out of a truck. That's the appeal of the lightweight, plastic, blow-molded cases (or beverage coolers). They keep the dripping oil from getting all over everything, and let me keep things like chains or spare parts together with the saw that they go with.

(Nice deal on your truck by the way)

Philbert


----------



## Denis Gionet (Jul 5, 2012)

medic8852 said:


> I use this plano box to carry my 066 and ms440, a couple of bars, some chains, chaps, etc....View attachment 243742



Great idea, good use of the space allowed. The only downside is the lost time removing and reinstalling the bar/chain every time. That would get old quickly, for me anyway.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 6, 2012)

*Serendipity?*

In Post #15 I showed a case I made from a foam beverage cooler: someone suggested it, and almost the next day I found a cheap cooler at a church rummage sale.

In Post #4, 732hess suggested using a hard-sided golf bag. The other day I found one someone had put out at the curb, so I tried it with an MS046 w/ a 25" bar (photos attached).
Probably room for a second saw if nested like medic8852's photo.








_Please, Please, Please_ someone suggest using a Mercedes convertible as a carry case for saws!

Philbert


----------



## Brian_42 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Finished and ready...*

spent the day grinding, sanding, cleaning, masking, sanding, priming, and painting... didn't come out to bad for a "rattle-can" job... All set to get wood later this summer/fall...

View attachment 245097


----------



## Tzed250 (Jul 15, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> spent the day grinding, sanding, cleaning, masking, sanding, priming, and painting... didn't come out to bad for a "rattle-can" job... All set to get wood later this summer/fall...
> 
> View attachment 245097





Looks like a damn fine vehicle to me!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Saw box?



Those must really cut well with the "P&W" stickers on em. I dont see any Barbie stickers tho. Those Wescos are allmost as clean as mine do you guys have clean dirt.

These threads are always good fun. Some of those cases I can easly put 2 or 3 saws with bars in less space.

If you do need a case how about taking the bar off for storage 2 minute job


----------



## Hootsmandoo (Feb 10, 2013)

*Custom Saw Box*

This is a custom Baltic Birch saw box I made for my tiny MS170. I may make one for my Husky and my 440 also (I have them in Northern Tool plastic cases now, which are fine) but mainly wanted this one so I had everything in one convenient package always at the ready in my truck. Fits saw, gas, oil, tools, muffs, glasses, gloves, and one of my axes, and is very portable, plus it can be used as a seat, stepstool, or work bench.

View attachment 278559


----------



## Philbert (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice box!

Hard to tell from the photo, but I hope that you have it sealed against leaking oil and gas. I like to line mine with oil absorbent pads.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/73699.htm

Philbert


----------



## Hootsmandoo (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks - all my saw nut buddies want me to make one (or five) for them. Yes, the saw is sitting on a fitted piece of anti-fatigue matt that is oil resistant and cushions the ride for the saw. Also has a WypAll towel directly under it which absorbs oil like crazy and can be replaced as needed. Couple of additional strategically located felt bumpers keep the saw from getting worn by the box from truck vibration. Hey, I know it's a saw not a teacup, but to me there's no reason to beat on it unnecessarily. The whole interior is finished in Butcher's bowling alley wax which creates a great chemical-resistant barrier and can be re-waxed easily whenever it's needed.


----------



## demc570 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hootsmandoo said:


> This is a custom Baltic Birch saw box I made for my tiny MS170. I may make one for my Husky and my 440 also (I have them in Northern Tool plastic cases now, which are fine) but mainly wanted this one so I had everything in one convenient package always at the ready in my truck. Fits saw, gas, oil, tools, muffs, glasses, gloves, and one of my axes, and is very portable, plus it can be used as a seat, stepstool, or work bench.
> 
> View attachment 278559



dang nice box!!!:cool2:


----------



## Hootsmandoo (Feb 11, 2013)

By the way that's all hand-stitched leather on the axe and the head snap-strap has two positions to hold the axe with or without the holster. I do different covers for all my axes and hatchets among other things. There's also room in the lid next to the axe to strap in a big folding Silky saw and maybe a set of felling wedges (coming soon!). May as well have it all right there.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 11, 2013)

Hootsmandoo said:


> By the way that's all hand-stitched leather on the axe .



That's beautiful work too. I was wondering how much stress the axe was putting on the hinges, and was thinking that you might want to add some type of chain or strap to keep the lid from over-extending.

Philbert


----------



## Sayheymj (Feb 11, 2013)

*You got a sweet box !*



Hootsmandoo said:


> This is a custom Baltic Birch saw box I made for my tiny MS170. I may make one for my Husky and my 440 also (I have them in Northern Tool plastic cases now, which are fine) but mainly wanted this one so I had everything in one convenient package always at the ready in my truck. Fits saw, gas, oil, tools, muffs, glasses, gloves, and one of my axes, and is very portable, plus it can be used as a seat, stepstool, or work bench.
> 
> View attachment 278559



Really like it ! Baltic Birch is a great choice for strength / weight.


----------



## Hootsmandoo (Feb 11, 2013)

Philbert said:


> That's beautiful work too. I was wondering how much stress the axe was putting on the hinges, and was thinking that you might want to add some type of chain or strap to keep the lid from over-extending.
> 
> Philbert



It's a good suggestion and I thought about it too. I may add a chain or strap when I add the handsaw since the weight will increase a little. The hinges are beefy marine hinges with heavy shank screws so for its current limited use it's fine - usually just open, grab something, and close.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 28, 2013)

*Tool Box Case For A Makita Electric Saw*

I wanted a case for my Makita electric saw for some time, to keep any oil leaks/drips off the floor, keep things together, etc. It's a slim design saw and I did not want a oversize case for it. I was going to build one out of wood. But, based on the Rubbermaid storage container idea, I also kept my eyes open for a plastic tool box of approximately the right size. I finally found a 26 inch long Plano tool box on sale a few weeks back at a home center.

As noted, plastic cases are light, water resistant, and clean up easily. A box just big enough to hold the powerhead is smaller and lighter than one that extends to the end of the bar, and accommodates different length bars. Plus, if I pull the bar and place it inside the box, it takes up a lot less room for longer term storage or transport when space is limited.

Masking tape on the outside lets me trace (and revise) the proposed cut-out.




A little work with a hole saw and utility knife.




Open view.



Closed view.




Cutting down the tray that came with the box to use for accessories.





Philbert


----------



## demc570 (Feb 28, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I wanted a case for my Makita electric saw for some time, to keep any oil leaks/drips off the floor, keep things together, etc. It's a slim design saw and I did not want a oversize case for it. I was going to build one out of wood. But, based on the Rubbermaid storage container idea, I also kept my eyes open for a plastic tool box of approximately the right size. I finally found a 26 inch long Plano tool box on sale a few weeks back at a home center.
> 
> As noted, plastic cases are light, water resistant, and clean up easily. A box just big enough to hold the powerhead is smaller and lighter than one that extends to the end of the bar, and accommodates different length bars. Plus, if I pull the bar and place it inside the box, it takes up a lot less room for longer term storage or transport when space is limited.
> 
> ...



nice job:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Philbert (Jul 8, 2013)

Bought an ECHO CS400 that came with a PowerBox type case - slightly smaller than the Husqvarna ones. 

Funny thing I recently noticed is that the main, side flap of the box drops open as soon as the top is opened. On the Husqvarna cases, it sort of 'snaps' into position and stays up until you pull it down. Kind of a minor thing, but sometimes I pack stuff in there and it can fall out unexpectedly. Might be time for some Velcro straps.

Philbert


----------



## 727sunset (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's the case I made for my Dolmar 7900...not to store it in but for transport up river etc to a hunting camp. It's compact and everything is there. Saw is even secured inside the case.


----------



## promac850 (Jul 11, 2013)

GASoline71 said:


> Here is my "carry case" for my saws.
> 
> But seriously... they don't make 'em because 99% of the people that use saws that big, use them for a living, and don't need fancy cases for them.
> 
> Gary



You got that right. Some use carry cases since they wear skirts, which we all know don't have pockets for the carb adjusting screwdriver, scrench, and fuel/bar oil. And they're afraid of some dust getting on the saw while it sits in their garage.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is a link to a related thread with more ideas and examples:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/181807.htm

Philbert


----------



## MtnHermit (Sep 9, 2013)

GASoline71 said:


> But seriously... they don't make 'em because 99% of the people that use saws that big, use them for a living, and don't need fancy cases for them.
> 
> Gary


Have to agree, I rarely use one of my saws more than once a month, so storing them in a case makes sense for me. If the saw was a living, why bother.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 14, 2014)

EDIT: _Added back some missing photos._

Philbert


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Apr 15, 2014)

I Picked this golf bag case up the other day off craigslist. For reference that's a 441c and a 021. Should make a great case. Super heavy duty abs plastic.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 7, 2015)

*Case for an Electric Saw*

This saw is wider than most of the other saws I have, and would not fit into a PowerBox type case, without a lot of modification, and without part of the motor hanging out of the side. It also would not fit into the beverage cooler on Page 1 of this thread.

It did fit into a Rubbermaid, 14 gallon, storage tote. About $7, on sale, at a local home center. An idea I first heard of here on A.S.

I can also store the saw with the bar removed, to take up less room, along with bar oil, gloves, extra chains, etc. I might have enough room for a good sized extension cord in there as well!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's an interesting idea for a case: molded out of sawdust! Talk about using what you have!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2016)

Link to a related thread:

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...nd-25-plus-bar-available.249239/#post-4800993

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Oct 22, 2018)

*BUMP!*

Philbert


----------



## Remle (Oct 28, 2018)

I make my own cases out of plywood. Use 3/8” and glue and brad nail the edges. I build a fully enclosed box to size, then cut the top off about 2” from the end. Glue in strips of plywood all around on the inside and you’ll have a removable top that fits perfectly. On the top I inlet a square about 4”x5” and set it 1/2” lower than the rest of the top. I drill two holes and then pass a length of rope through to serve as a recessed handle. 

This all results in a perfectly sized stackable saw case that’s both tough and light. They’re also cheap. I’m a big guy and I have used them as step stools. The biggest downside of it all is that building them is time consuming. Only about 1/3 of my saws are stored in them because I rarely have the extra time to devote to making saw cases. 

They really are nice to have though. My homemade saw cases are way more compact and practical than those bulbous orange monstrosities Stihl makes and in a cluttered garage like mine they both protect the saw and keep it grouped with the correct chains and parts. When you make a rectangular box to house something lumpy like a chainsaw you can build in lots of compartments for the extra stuff.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 28, 2018)

Remle said:


> I make my own cases out of plywood. Use 3/8” and glue and brad nail the edges.


Photos?

Philbert


----------



## Remle (Oct 28, 2018)

I’ll try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Oct 28, 2018)

I bought a 26" Milwaukee Job Box at a pawn shop for my 2511T. 

Plenty of room for saw with bar and chain attached to fit completely inside, along with fuel and oil, spare chain and bar, gloves, muffs, tools, lunch, and a thermos.

Two end handles and a top handle.

Oh,,and an o-ring seal. So it's watertight.


----------



## Remle (Oct 29, 2018)

Here are three of my homemade saw cases. The first that houses my 066 was kind of a failure. Way too awkward and heavy. I built it out of 1/2” treated plywood with reinforced corners. 

The second with the Pioneer/Partner P45 is better, but I didn’t get the handles right. 

Third try with the 017 is pretty good. Instead of using rope handles on that one though I scavenged clips and a handle off a junk toolbox.


----------



## Remle (Oct 29, 2018)

Sorry about the multiple pictures of the same thing. Was not my intention.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 29, 2018)

Remle said:


> Here are three of my homemade saw cases.


I like the internal dividers / stabilizers.

This thread also reminds me of the oil absorbent pads I place in my cases - work _*WAY*_ better than paper towels, newspapers, etc,:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chain-saw-diapers-keep-your-cases-cleaner.73699/

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Sep 16, 2020)

*BUMP!*

This issue comes up every now and again (like today): time for a biennial _BUMP!_

Many of the photos are still viewable.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Nov 23, 2020)

*Say What You Will About Saw Cases . . .*

A number of guys turn up their noses at those of us who keep our saws in plastic cases of one sort or another. I like them to store my saws, together with spare chains, parts, etc., so that everything is together. I like them for transporting my saws in my vehicle, and keeping it clean. The rectangular, plastic cases also stack well.

Tonight, I had another reason to like them.

Bringing stuff into the house as it started to get cold and dark, including the dog. He stepped back in the crowded entry way, sending one of my battery saws, rolling, tumbling, and bouncing off every step into the basement - my fault for placing it there, not his (although, he got the ____ out of there pretty quick!). Saw was fine, inside the blow-molded, plastic box. Oil in 1-quart plastic bottle did not even spill (packed pretty tight). Latches did not pop open. Can't even see a scratch or dent on the case.

Worth it right there. Dog could have gotten cut if he had brushed up against an exposed saw, and I am sure that both the saw, and the steps, would be worse off as well.

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2020)

Philbert said:


> There have been several threads on this. Plywood works, but gets heavy, quick.
> 
> Several people have modified PowerBox-type cases (generic version is cheaper) to fit various saws. This can work if you only need a little extra clearance, or need a handle to protrude. Cut out recesses or holes with a sharp utility knife or Dremel tool, then reinforce cut sections by foaming the cavity or with hardboard ('Masonite') and Pop-Rivets.
> 
> ...


Someone contacted me about 'construction' details for these case mods, so, as long as I typed them out, will share them here too.

It's been a while, so I took a look, and a few more photos (attached).

As I recall, I cut the soft (high-density polyethylene HDPE?) with a sharp Xacto or utility knife (multiple cuts). Cut off portions were 'telescoped' into the hollow case walls, to maintain the edge shapes, then Pop-Riveted in place. Small holes were filled with spray insulation foam (mask outer areas with tape first), then trimmed when dry. I happened to have some closely matching paint.

HDPE can also be 'welded' using a hot air gun with a small diameter nozze, or an electric soldering gun. I have used these too on different projects. Extra material, if needed, can be scrounged from empty laundry products ('Tide' detergent might match Husqvarna orange?).

An unexpected issue was keeping the 'extra' guide bar from sliding out of the case: I addressed this with a block of wood, an eye bolt ('T-nut on the back of the block, and screwed in place through the outside), and pin.

BTW, I have found black, 'generic' versions of these cases as low as $25 on sale. For some reason, I never see them used at garage sales.



Philbert


----------



## sean donato (Dec 29, 2020)

When I gave my 435 away, I gave the box with it. I kick myself for that, as I'm pretty sure my 562xp or 359 would have fit in the same box. They are the 2 normal saws to get tossed in the truck for light work. May have to get another box. Good tips Philbert.


----------

